# Lgb circus engine 24171



## Rcbulldog1983 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi all I have a LGB circus engine model 24171 which was working great and then all of a sudden would be hesitant to move. I took it apart and could honestly not find anything out of place compared to my other lgb 2017 steamers which are similar. Does anyone know what could be causing this?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They run on can motors, when they wear out you replace them. Other than that it may be a dirty contact point.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A big question is, Has the engine run a lot? Then I would suspect the motor. It could be the track getting dirty from non use or maybe a bad soldered joint. The are simple engines and the cans are replaceable.


----------



## Rcbulldog1983 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the help. Turns out when I try to run it it makes a loud noise and won’t move all my other locos work fine so it’s not the track or anything. I have been trying to research the replacement motor but cannot find anything does anyone know what the part number is for this engine.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The best I can do


----------

